# Craft of the Month - String Art



## Nihil (Mar 2, 2019)

I just did this to see if it’s something I want to pursue. 

https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-String-Art-With-Yarn/


Here's what I "wound" up with.



I used 2 8.5” squares of cheap foamcore glued in a stack. I recommend using 3. The stringing part took about 5 min, and that was with having to be delicate with the foamcore. If you’d like to play along, here’s a template I put together.




Cut out the circle and only pin down the bumps. This will make it easier to center and remove.

I think I’ll take this craft seriously.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2019)

That really looks lovely. 
Well done. 
Thanks for the template pattern


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2019)

Neat!


----------



## Nihil (Mar 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That really looks lovely.
> Well done.



Thank you.



Keesha said:


> Thanks for the template pattern



You are welcome.



SeaBreeze said:


> Neat!



Thank you.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 2, 2019)

That's cool. 

I don't think I could deal with small string... but I "used to" macrame.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 2, 2019)

Seeker said:


> That's cool.



Thank you.



Seeker said:


> I don't think I could deal with small string... but I "used to" macrame.



Well then, macramé shall be next month's craft. I've been wanting to make a small owl from jute.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2019)

That's very pretty and a bit to complicated for me. You have a lot of patience Nihil. I'll stick to my embroidery.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 2, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That's very pretty and a bit to complicated for me.



Thank you. It's not as hard as it looks. The intimidation factor might be why simple works sell for $100.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2019)

You could sell them on Etsy


----------



## Nihil (Mar 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You could sell them on Etsy



We'll see.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 5, 2019)

I’ve found a lot of information on string art In these books.





This is volume 18 from The Creative Family Workshop.



The Reader's Digest book and the The Creative Family Workshop 24 volume set are the best craft compendiums I've found.

There are some instructions and nice free patterns on this site.

https://www.stringartfun.com//section.php/3/1/how-to-use-nails-and-wood

I intend to make this next using earth tones.



https://www.instructables.com/id/Flower-String-Art/


----------

